# Regis Salon shampoos



## girly_girl (Mar 27, 2008)

Mod notice: Just a heads up that this is an old thread that was brought back to life.  Some of the information in this thread may still be helpful, but keep in mind that many of the posts and poster opinions may be outdated!


Has anyone tried Regis' design line Cashmere Kera-forte or their olive oil S&amp;C? My dh has bought me a liter of each. I haven't tried it yet because I have so many others to try. I think I will like the cashmere, but they have a 30 day return policy so I guess I can take it back if I don't like it.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 28, 2008)

I never never used Regis, no specific reason, just never caught my eye


----------



## alexandriamarie (Mar 30, 2008)

my hair dresser used the olive oil on me the other day when i got my haircut and i loved it, actually i regret not buying some then!


----------



## girly_girl (Mar 30, 2008)

I tried the olive oil last night and it made my hair really dry. I'm not sure why...I really wanted it to be great!


----------



## HairDivaInCali (Mar 30, 2008)

I've heard mixed reviews from people that I know who use it. Also, some people say it's kinda pricey.


----------



## girly_girl (Mar 30, 2008)

I got mine 2 for $22 liters. I am taking it back today to exchange it for Redken Smooth down. I've read some good reviews on that and hope it will work out. My hair is short, wavy, thick, dry, and chemical treated. I want smooth, soft, moisturized hair so maybe this will work.


----------



## valley (Apr 1, 2008)

I have the liter bottles of Olive Oil &amp; the conditioner that goes with it. They were $16.50 each. As a bonus, I got an Olive Oil body butter for free (great stuff!). I love them and have used almost all of the shampoo already. The conditioner is still half full. The shampoo is liquidy but the conditioner is very thick.


----------



## gypsyjune727 (Apr 4, 2008)

I got the color treatment shampoo &amp; conditioner as gifts. I dont like them. They dont make my hair feel soft or anything &amp; I dont like the scent.


----------



## internetmaster (Dec 29, 2010)

My wife and I have been using the regis cashmere kera forte shampoo and conditioner! IT IS TOTALLY AWESOME. My wife just absolutely loves it. One of my best friends wife is a stylist and has been for some 30 years now! She says that in her personal opinion this is the best product ever made.


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 8, 2011)

Well I wish this would have not been such a old thread. I was going to say keep trying them and see what happens. You have a 30 day trial so use it!

Can you pleas give some updates on how it worked for you if you are still here?


----------

